# Talk about display.



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Poor fish!  My friend showed me a picture of an oil lamp she was looking at which started a conversation. Eventually I goggled old kerosene lamps and this popped up: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If they had added a bubbler through the base, it might actually live.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 14, 2015)

When I was nine years old - I wanted to go to an auction about nine miles from our home. The family sentiment was no way, so I took ten dollars I had, and walked down the road.  At the auction they put up a three oil lamp chandelier and I liked it.  I bid to nine dollars and got it.  I paid the nine and walked home carrying it all the way.  It was about three foot high an had three kerosene lights and shades.  The lamp base was blown glass and the chimneys were small and inside the hand etched ruffled lamp globe coverings. When I got home, and my parents saw what I had - they asked what the H-- I expected to do with it.  I said I wanted it over the dining room table.  Dad said no way - just put it in the attic. So I did and 27 years later I bought the farm from my Mother and put the lamp over the dining room table - were it hangs today. A few years ago i was offered $ 3,000 for it - and refused tp sell  it.  Now that I am 86 - I thing it is time to sell it.  I am going to shoot for $ 5 000 for it.  RED Matthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 14, 2015)

Sounds like a gorgeous piece.  It'd be nice to see a photo of it one day. Hint hint. [8D]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2015)

Maybe we can do that while in N.Y.   It still hangs there.    We will try.  RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 19, 2015)

Well Robert we are here right now = and if I knew how I could take a picture with my cell phone = which I will do - and tren send it to you.  I will take two three in different positions.  RED N,


----------

